# Citizenship Ceremony - HORNSBY Shire Council



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello Folks,

This thread is to share information regarding Citizenship Ceremonies at Hornsby Shire Council..
Anybody waiting for ceremony from Hornsby Shire - please share your ceremony related information.


Thanks......


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

waiting for ceremony invite


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

badboy0711 said:


> waiting for ceremony invite


Your approval date ???


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

Dec 7


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Looked like Hornsby Shire conducted citizenship ceremony for new 40 Citizens...
Check out the FB page


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

yes. saw that.. Heard that online ceremonies are for 30 to 40 people ... seems like it's going to another long wait..


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Hornsby shire mentioned in the website that from Sep17, they were doing Online Ceremonies every Wednesday and Thursday. They shud have cleared the backlog till Jun since there were no Test invites between Jul and Oct last year.

Anyways.....we have no choice but to wait


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Hornsby Shire Updated through FB :

hi! Our next proposed in-person Citizenship Ceremony is scheduled for Wednesday 16 February 2022. That will be followed by ceremonies on the first Wednesday in every month for the rest of the year, with an additional ceremony on Friday 16 September (the day before National Citizenship Day). Keep a watch our on our website for further updates about the ceremonies and any COVID-safety measures.


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hornsby Shire Updated through FB :
> 
> hi! Our next proposed in-person Citizenship Ceremony is scheduled for Wednesday 16 February 2022. That will be followed by ceremonies on the first Wednesday in every month for the rest of the year, with an additional ceremony on Friday 16 September (the day before National Citizenship Day). Keep a watch our on our website for further updates about the ceremonies and any COVID-safety measures.


That means they stopped online ceremonies.. 
Checked the hornsby council site and they have the dates for ceremonies..
========================
*Monthly ceremonies for 2022*

Wednesday 16 February
Wednesday 2 March
Wednesday 6 April
Wednesday 4 May
Wednesday 1 June
Wednesday 6 July *
Wednesday 3 August
Wednesday 7 September
Friday 16 September (National Citizenship Day 17 September 2022)
Wednesday 5 October *
Wednesday 2 November
Wednesday 7 December
===============================
since I have not received an invite, hopefully on March 2


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Not sure about the backlog of applicants waiting for cermony from 2021 yet...
Hopefully in April for me..


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

badboy0711 said:


> That means they stopped online ceremonies..
> Checked the hornsby council site and they have the dates for ceremonies..
> ========================
> *Monthly ceremonies for 2022*
> ...



Recieved this reply from Hornsby Shire council regarding backlog of applicants awaiting ceremony at Hornsby...

Dear Mudassar,

We are conducting ceremonies face-to-face each month for 100 candidates. This event will be managed under Covid-19 protocols. All attending must wear masks and be vaccinated.
At the moment, we have 250 applicants on the waiting list (this is main applicants and does not include children). I expect you will be invited to a ceremony in March or April.
I receive the list from the Department of Home Affairs about 1 month before the ceremony. I am expecting the March list to come through next week.
If you have any further questions please do not hesitate to contact us.

Kind Regards
Louise


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Recieved this reply from Hornsby Shire council regarding backlog of applicants awaiting ceremony at Hornsby...
> 
> Dear Mudassar,
> 
> ...



Good to know.. hopefully we will receive the invitation by next week...


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

badboy0711 said:


> Good to know.. hopefully we will receive the invitation by next week...


Would be happy if I get it on 16Mar or 06April....


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

badboy0711 said:


> Good to know.. hopefully we will receive the invitation by next week...


Did you receive any invite for 16Mar ?


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

Not yet...


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Hope for 06Apr...


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

Just received ceremony invitation ....  .. it's on March 16...


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

badboy0711 said:


> Just received ceremony invitation ....  .. it's on March 16...


Sweet...
By letter or email ??


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Sweet...
> By letter or email ??


email...


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Congratulations mate...
Celebrate your AU citizenship and all the best.

I m hoping to get the invite for 06Apr...


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

badboy0711 said:


> email...



You got email from DHA or Hornsby Council ?


----------



## Movahed (11 mo ago)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Congratulations mate...
> Celebrate your AU citizenship and all the best.
> 
> I m hoping to get the invite for 06Apr...


I hope my one comes in April as well


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Movahed said:


> I hope my one comes in April as well


when was ur approval date ??


----------



## Movahed (11 mo ago)

Mudassar_SM said:


> when was ur approval date ??


06/2021


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Movahed said:


> 06/2021


Surprised that you did not get an online ceremony last year.

People approved in Dec 2021 got invited for Mar2022.


----------



## Movahed (11 mo ago)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Surprised that you did not get an online ceremony last year.
> 
> People approved in Dec 2021 got invited for Mar2022.


It’s really sad 😞 
Who do you think I should call and what should I tell them ?


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Movahed said:


> It’s really sad 😞
> Who do you think I should call and what should I tell them ?


Hornsby council informed that they have only 250 applicants in backlog for ceremonies.

Have u indicated in ur application that you dont want media attention ?

have u recently moved to Hornsby after ur approval ?


----------



## Movahed (11 mo ago)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hornsby council informed that they have only 250 applicants in backlog for ceremonies.
> 
> Have u indicated in ur application that you dont want media attention ?
> 
> have u recently moved to Hornsby after ur approval ?


What is media attention? 
yes I have moved to Hornsby 2months ago and also I have update my address
Should I call Hornsby council and get more information from them?


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Movahed said:


> What is media attention?
> yes I have moved to Hornsby 2months ago and also I have update my address
> Should I call Hornsby council and get more information from them?


Most probably - you have high chances of 06Apr ceremony invite….Good Luck


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

badboy0711 said:


> Just received ceremony invitation ....  .. it's on March 16...


How did your ceremony go ?
How many ppl were there - indoor or outdoor ?

please share your experience...Thanks


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Movahed said:


> What is media attention?
> yes I have moved to Hornsby 2months ago and also I have update my address
> Should I call Hornsby council and get more information from them?


Any update on urside for the 06Apr Ceremony invite ?


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Ceremony Update

Recieved Invite for Citizenship Ceremony thru email @Hornsby SHIRE COUNCIL
Date : 04May2022 
Approved : 22Dec2021


----------



## karthy84 (Feb 16, 2017)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Ceremony Update
> 
> Recieved Invite for Citizenship Ceremony thru email @Hornsby SHIRE COUNCIL
> Date : 04May2022
> Approved : 22Dec2021


Congrats Mudassar. Please share your experience after 04 May.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

karthy84 said:


> Congrats Mudassar. Please share your experience after 04 May.


Sure - I will


----------



## sathish4490 (9 mo ago)

Hi Guys,
Citizenship approval date is 7th April 2022. When do you think I will get invite for the ceremony.

Thanks
Sathish


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

sathish4490 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Citizenship approval date is 7th April 2022. When do you think I will get invite for the ceremony.
> 
> Thanks
> Sathish


Atleast 3 months...


----------



## karthy84 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi @Mudassar_SM 

Congrats... How did the ceremony go?
How many people attended? 

Do you have any idea, what is the current backlog after today's ceremony?

Thanks
Karthik


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Attended ceremony at Hornsby Shire on 04May2022.
Total 40-50 people and duration was about 40 min.

You can check with with the civic event officer regarding the backlog (email Id available at Horbsby Shire website).


----------



## karthy84 (Feb 16, 2017)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Attended ceremony at Hornsby Shire on 04May2022.
> Total 40-50 people and duration was about 40 min.
> 
> You can check with with the civic event officer regarding the backlog (email Id available at Horbsby Shire website).


Thanks, @Mudassar_SM.


----------



## AnilB007 (8 mo ago)

Hi Guys,
Below are the details, I got from RTI

*Response: *

As at 29 April 2022, there were 639 people whose applications for Australian citizenship by conferral had been approved and who were waiting to attend an Australian citizenship ceremony conducted by Hornsby Shire Council (NSW). Of these, 306 have been allocated to attend a ceremony.

Thanks
Anil
Citizenship Approved 30th March, Waiting for Ceremony


----------



## AnilB007 (8 mo ago)

Latest update from the Hornsby council.

We currently have 240 main applicants on the waiting list for a citizenship ceremony in Hornsby Shire Council. I have just checked the list for ceremonies on the 1 June 2022, people who were invited to the 1 June are candidates who had their approvals in February and March. 

Our next ceremony after the 1 June is Wednesday 6 July 2022.


----------



## karthy84 (Feb 16, 2017)

AnilB007 said:


> Latest update from the Hornsby council.
> 
> We currently have 240 main applicants on the waiting list for a citizenship ceremony in Hornsby Shire Council. I have just checked the list for ceremonies on the 1 June 2022, people who were invited to the 1 June are candidates who had their approvals in February and March.
> 
> Our next ceremony after the 1 June is Wednesday 6 July 2022.


Hi Anil,

Do you mind letting us know when you got your approval?

Thanks
Karthik


----------



## AnilB007 (8 mo ago)

karthy84 said:


> Hi Anil,
> 
> Do you mind letting us know when you got your approval?
> 
> ...


Hi Karthik,

Mine was approved on 30th March

thanks
Anil


----------



## karthy84 (Feb 16, 2017)

AnilB007 said:


> Hi Karthik,
> 
> Mine was approved on 30th March
> 
> ...


Thanks Anil. Mine was 06 May. Based on the trend it looks I will get the invite for Aug or Sep.


----------



## sathish4490 (9 mo ago)

Any update on July invites guys?

Citizenship approval date: 7th April 2022


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

I just received my invitation for August 3rd ceremony at Hornsby Shire Council.


----------



## karthy84 (Feb 16, 2017)

TheAstralSoul said:


> I just received my invitation for August 3rd ceremony at Hornsby Shire Council.
> View attachment 101823


Hi TheAstralSoul. 

Thanks for the information. It looks for the May month approvals the ceremony will be not before October.


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

karthy84 said:


> Hi TheAstralSoul.
> 
> Thanks for the information. It looks for the May month approvals the ceremony will be not before October.


Depends on the pending applications and number of invitations per ceremony. All we can do is wait!
Good luck, @karthy84.


----------



## karthy84 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi @TheAstralSoul 

Could you please share your experience during the ceremony?


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

karthy84 said:


> Hi @TheAstralSoul
> 
> Could you please share your experience during the ceremony?


Hi @karthy84 , it was hardly 25 attendees. Went there at 8:50 and waited at the waiting hall at the ground level. Program started as scheduled at 9:15 at first floor and finished by 10am inclusive of talking to the mayor and taking pics.


----------



## karthy84 (Feb 16, 2017)

TheAstralSoul said:


> Hi @karthy84 , it was hardly 25 attendees. Went there at 8:50 and waited at the waiting hall at the ground level. Program started as scheduled at 9:15 at first floor and finished by 10am inclusive of talking to the mayor and taking pics.


Thanks @TheAstralSoul for sharing your experience.


----------



## AnilB007 (8 mo ago)

Hi Guys,

I received ceremony invitation for 7th September at Hornsby Shire Council.
My Application approval date was 30th March 2022.

Thanks
Anil


----------



## sathish4490 (9 mo ago)

Hi Guys,

Received invitation for Citizenship ceremony on the 7th of Sep. All the best to every one who are waiting.

Cheers
Sathish

Citizenship approval date: 7th April 2022


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

Congratulations @AnilB007, & @sathish4490.


----------



## versyd (5 mo ago)

Just got my approval today. Is the ongoing wait typically 3-6 months?


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

versyd said:


> Just got my approval today. Is the ongoing wait typically 3-6 months?


I would say 3-4 months


----------



## versyd (5 mo ago)

Mudassar_SM said:


> I would say 3-4 months


Thank you


----------



## karthy84 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I just received the invite for the ceremony on 05-Oct-22.
My approval date was 06-May-22. 

Thanks
KK


----------



## versyd (5 mo ago)

Congrats


karthy84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just received the invite for the ceremony on 05-Oct-22.
> My approval date was 06-May-22.
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

karthy84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just received the invite for the ceremony on 05-Oct-22.
> My approval date was 06-May-22.
> ...


Many congratulations...


----------



## karthy84 (Feb 16, 2017)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Many congratulations...


Hi All,

We had our ceremony at Hornsby Shire Council chambers and it was very well organized.
The council gave all new citizens a native plant, which I felt was a nice gesture.

Good luck to all waiting for approval and ceremony. 

Thanks
Karthik


----------



## karthy84 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi All,

Does immi account status change after the citizenship ceremony? Mine still says approved. 

Thanks
KK


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

karthy84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does immi account status change after the citizenship ceremony? Mine still says approved.
> 
> ...


Mine changed to finalised about 2 weeks after the ceremony...


----------



## karthy84 (Feb 16, 2017)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Mine changed to finalised about 2 weeks after the ceremony...


Thanks @Mudassar_SM


----------

